# I finished, mostly, my coop



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Mostly finished. Depending on weather, the bottom can be closed in with tarp or plastic in winter if needed. Alabama doesn't get too cold and the roosts aren't too drafty up higher. Inside I stil have a little to do but it's small stuff. The play house is behind the coop under excess tarp to be used for storing feed and bedding.

View media item 2886View media item 2884View media item 2882View media item 2880View media item 2878


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That makes three of us from AL on the forum. Hi neighbor! 

It's huge! the birds should be extra happy with all of that space. And the ingenuity using building materials from your property. I never would have thought of it.

Have we discussed that you have a Silkie rooster?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum! That is a great coop and great use of materials. Is the tire a dust bath? Don't let Robin steal your Silkie Rooster!


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That makes three of us from AL on the forum. Hi neighbor!
> 
> It's huge! the birds should be extra happy with all of that space. And the ingenuity using building materials from your property. I never would have thought of it.
> 
> Have we discussed that you have a Silkie rooster?


Hi neighbor! I priced lumber and roofing and there is no way I'm putting that much into a coop so I cut down my own trees and drug them out of the woods myself lol. They are loving the space, just not thrilled with each other yet! 2nd day together. I had 2 flocks and planned to join them sooner when they were younger but we all got sick and life happened so it had to wait a bit. They are still young, maybe 9 and 8 weeks, maybe a week more. Today is going much better than yesterday. 
Got some rain so I'm going to make a rain fly of sorts to redirect rain a few feet further out from the sides. Had a couple feet on the inside got wet but still dry all in the main areas. 
Yes, we discussed the silkie roo. I posted the red pair and was supposed to get a photo of them and the white/gray ones on the ground but haven't been able to yet. I am leaning towards hens with the other two unless super late developers. All the same age but two don't have streamers, wattles, or bigger combs yet.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the Forum! That is a great coop and great use of materials. Is the tire a dust bath? Don't let Robin steal your Silkie Rooster!


Thanks! Price of lumber and supplies had me rethink things after intial plans were made 
And, my kiddos wouldn't be happy if their pets were taken he is turning into a nice looking little roo though! Hoping the other 2 silkies are hens. 
The tire is filled with bedding and I have some small limbs placed on it for perching. I have a few that aren't using the roosts yet and prefer the ground. It looks like they are enjoying sitting on this. 
I do plan to put a sand area for dusting.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You might find that wet area a bonus in the Summertime. The birds can use that area to cool off when we're hotter than blue blazes. If it doesn't take over the whole area you might get away with leaving it alone.

I did go looking and realized we did do the "what sex are these" game. I have no doubt at all that the one buff is a male. 

Lumber is super expensive right now. Plywood is up 100%. It has something to do with the pandemic and availability. If you find a need to you can always make necessary changes once those prices come down. That wire you used wasn't cheap. 

The Silkies probably won't roost but I think you know that. The boy might but none of my girls ever did.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You might find that wet area a bonus in the Summertime. The birds can use that area to cool off when we're hotter than blue blazes. If it doesn't take over the whole area you might get away with leaving it alone.
> 
> I did go looking and realized we did do the "what sex are these" game. I have no doubt at all that the one buff is a male.
> 
> ...


I actually got a good deal on the wire, found the hardware cloth on clearance. The welded wire wasn't to much either. Way cheaper than lumber currently. I think I have under 200 bucks in the entire coop. Wood alone would have cost me more than that. It's about 140 sq ft on the ground. 
I still may do a rain fly of sorts due to the acorns dropping. Just to protect the costlier tarp. 
The way I set things up, it wouldn't be too difficult to change any of it out as needed or if wood and roofing prices drop again. 
Yes, silkies are fans of low to the ground in my experience lol and yes the one is definitely a roo. The other 2 I am leaning towards pullets but time will tell.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's great on the construction costs! And we have a saying that a coop is never really finished. Most of us continue to tweak here and there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm jealous, it seems you all stumble across these great deals. I guess I really need to get our more to find them.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> That's great on the construction costs! And we have a saying that a coop is never really finished. Most of us continue to tweak here and there.


Yeah, I thought so too considering it's size! 
And yes, always something that needs tweaking lol


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm jealous, it seems you all stumble across these great deals. I guess I really need to get our more to find them.


Can't find what we don't look for


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't say what I'm thinking so I'll settle with: Ok, Mom!


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I can't say what I'm thinking so I'll settle with: Ok, Mom!


There was supposed to be a winky face by what I wrote but its not there and I realize it sounds rude without the cute face showing intent. Sorry!


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

PowellClan5 said:


> Mostly finished. Depending on weather, the bottom can be closed in with tarp or plastic in winter if needed. Alabama doesn't get too cold and the roosts aren't too drafty up higher. Inside I stil have a little to do but it's small stuff. The play house is behind the coop under excess tarp to be used for storing feed and bedding.
> 
> View media item 2886View media item 2884View media item 2882View media item 2880View media item 2878


Great job!


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Great job!


Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not that sensitive, I knew what you were going for so sorry isn't needed.

I haven't decided yet if the forum is cutting up or if it's my slow connection that is causing issues. It might be the forum since your emote didn't show up.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks like the chickens will enjoy living there. Is that a kids’ playhouse in there?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It took me a few but it's actually outside of the coop under the same tarp. Something else being repurposed for all the chicken stuff we somehow end up with.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

PowellClan5 said:


> Can't find what we don't look for


Ha Ha! On this farm too much stuff finds me!


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Biring said:


> Looks like the chickens will enjoy living there. Is that a kids' playhouse in there?


Yes, but behind the coop under the extra length of tarp. Storing feed and bedding in there for now


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It took me a few but it's actually outside of the coop under the same tarp. Something else being repurposed for all the chicken stuff we somehow end up with.


Yep, lol. It was just there so I thought why not!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Exactly. It's a good place to stash excess chicken stuff as long as you can keep the squirrels out. 

Danged squirrels get into everything. I ended up having to put my bins in my breezeway to keep them from chewing through lids. Then they started chewing through the screens of the breezeway. I did I mention danged squirrels?


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Exactly. It's a good place to stash excess chicken stuff as long as you can keep the squirrels out.
> 
> Danged squirrels get into everything. I ended up having to put my bins in my breezeway to keep them from chewing through lids. Then they started chewing through the screens of the breezeway. I did I mention danged squirrels?


Yeah, squirrels may be an issue then. Maybe a metal trashcan with a tight lid. For now the feed is in the coop in a tote with lid.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With the wire you used they shouldn't be able to get in so your tote should be safe. 

I'd avoid the metal if you can because of the sweating the metal can do with heating up and cooling down.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> With the wire you used they shouldn't be able to get in so your tote should be safe.
> 
> I'd avoid the metal if you can because of the sweating the metal can do with heating up and cooling down.


Didn't think about that either.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't quite figured out how they got away with using metal storage bins for horse feed. But they did. Maybe it's the large size and they weren't as prone to sweating.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I haven't quite figured out how they got away with using metal storage bins for horse feed. But they did. Maybe it's the large size and they weren't as prone to sweating.


I'll do some searching. It would be nice to utilize the space under the tarp since I will be adding quail to our place as soon as possible. Some of the higher up space in the coop will be for a couple cages I will build for quail.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Everything serves a purpose!


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Everything serves a purpose!


Exactly!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

PowellClan5 said:


> I'll do some searching. It would be nice to utilize the space under the tarp since I will be adding quail to our place as soon as possible. Some of the higher up space in the coop will be for a couple cages I will build for quail.


Yes, that would work.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I haven't quite figured out how they got away with using metal storage bins for horse feed. But they did. Maybe it's the large size and they weren't as prone to sweating.


I've seen metal used for horse feed but it's only good if the feed turns over very quickly. The best solution at Fossil Ledges is to use old chest freezers and just set the open feed bags inside. If you have bigger critters like opossum and raccoon you can put a hasp on it. I never turn down an old freezer for feed storage.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

You can also make mini root cellars out of them with sand newspaper and charcoal.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I've seen metal used for horse feed but it's only good if the feed turns over very quickly. The best solution at Fossil Ledges is to use old chest freezers and just set the open feed bags inside. If you have bigger critters like opossum and raccoon you can put a hasp on it. I never turn down an old freezer for feed storage.


That's a great Idea as well.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> You can also make mini root cellars out of them with sand newspaper and charcoal.


Any where online with a how to for this?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know, it's just something my family has done for several generations. If you tell me the specific root vegetables, squash or apples or what ever, I can tell you how to do it. Each are slightly different.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I don't know, it's just something my family has done for several generations. If you tell me the specific root vegetables, squash or apples or what ever, I can tell you how to do it. Each are slightly different.


I don't know specifics yet, was thinking future needs lol
I know I plan to grow lots of carrots, cabbages, potatoes, etc typical garden root veggies. And I hope to have fruit trees.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Carrots, cabbages, potatoes, beets, rutabagas all are super easy. Apples require a little more charcoal.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Carrots, cabbages, potatoes, beets, rutabagas all are super easy. Apples require a little more charcoal.


Do you make your own charcoal? Store the food directly in it? Can't figure how this works lol


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I rarely make my own charcoal, I use whatever is cheapest and commercially available that is not contaminated with lighter fluid or anything. I like to use bushel and peck baskets inside the freezers, it just makes things easier to get to and move around. It's usually newspaper layered with sand and charcoal. We have natural white silica sand available around here and that is clean and works great. Good apples take a little more work, we usually wrap them individually with a quarter sheet of newsprint. You can also re-use the silica sand and charcoal from season to season as long as you dry it.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I rarely make my own charcoal, I use whatever is cheapest and commercially available that is not contaminated with lighter fluid or anything. I like to use bushel and peck baskets inside the freezers, it just makes things easier to get to and move around. It's usually newspaper layered with sand and charcoal. We have natural white silica sand available around here and that is clean and works great. Good apples take a little more work, we usually wrap them individually with a quarter sheet of newsprint. You can also re-use the silica sand and charcoal from season to season as long as you dry it.


I may have to Google to see if I can find anything on this!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Cabbages usually just sit on top. They are pretty much self preserving and only need to vent a little sulfur gas.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Cabbages usually just sit on top. They are pretty much self preserving and only need to vent a little sulfur gas.


Back in the day we found that cabbage was the best vegetable to take on long jungle treks - they can survive in a backpack for at least a couple of weeks. Green beans last a day, two or three if you carry them in a breathable bag outside the pack.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Cabbages usually just sit on top. They are pretty much self preserving and only need to vent a little sulfur gas.


I did a bit of googling and found how people use old freezers buried to make a root cellar. I may have just what I need to give this a try at some point.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I am told the Cruciform vegetables and cabbage off gas a little sulfur and that helps preserve them. It also contributes to their antioxidant properties which make them good for you.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I am told the Cruciform vegetables and cabbage off gas a little sulfur and that helps preserve them. It also contributes to their antioxidant properties which make them good for you.


I read that as well. What I read said that you would do better to store those separately from other veggies.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Having done some research, I'm not sure burying a chest freezer will work due to climate and our spring rains affecting the water table.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

None of ours are buried. They work pretty well in the basement.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I have the same issue with water table.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> None of ours are buried. They work pretty well in the basement.


I don't have a basement unfortunately.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

An earthen bank or hillside also works.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> An earthen bank or hillside also works.


I did see some that used earth piled around. I'll keep researching to determine what's best.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, there are lots of directions to go.


----------

